# Buying a car in Germany



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am wanting to buy a jeep and there is allot more selection in Germany.
Is it cheaper if you buy in Germany and then bring it to Portugal or is there not much difference in price from buying locally? I would like to buy new but willing to buy second hand if its not too old and does not have so many km on it.

Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If buying new why not determine exactly what model you want & then negotiate a price with your local Jeep dealer & see what he comes up with?

Buying used/almost new & importing will mean import taxes & matriculation costs which would probably mean you're back to close to new prices anyway.

Good to see someone with the good taste to buy Jeep.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> If buying new why not determine exactly what model you want & then negotiate a price with your local Jeep dealer & see what he comes up with?
> 
> Buying used/almost new & importing will mean import taxes & matriculation costs which would probably mean you're back to close to new prices anyway.
> 
> Good to see someone with the good taste to buy Jeep.


Thanks travelling-man... I am wanting to buy a Jeep Sahara Unlimited =). Have been looking online at the local jeep dealers and will contact them soon to see what kind of deals are going on.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't know if it's of interest but I see someone on the Farcebook group 'Jeep Club Portugal' is selling a 2016 model that looks to have been well prepped?


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> Don't know if it's of interest but I see someone on the Farcebook group 'Jeep Club Portugal' is selling a 2016 model that looks to have been well prepped?


I took a look at the page and dint see one for sale can you share the posting link ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've just realised you can't see it because it's a closed group so even a link won't work for you........ and I can't post an ad here because of the forum rules. 

I'll send you a PM with a copy/paste of the ad & if you're interested, you can either join the group, see the ad & contact the seller or send me a PM back & I'll message him for you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

PM sent but I can only send text not pics so you'll have to join the group if you want to see the images.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for going through the hassle .. I will check the PM and join the group =)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a pic of my baby that we were discussing by PM.

She rolled off the Texas production line in 1982 & went direct to South Africa (in defiance of sanctions) went through 2 owners in the same family before I bought her about 14 years ago & (to the disgust of my wife) she came with me when I emigrated to Portugal 5 years ago.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I can attest that she is beautiful and wonderfully comfortable.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> Here's a pic of my baby that we were discussing by PM.
> 
> She rolled off the Texas production line in 1982 & went direct to South Africa (in defiance of sanctions) went through 2 owners in the same family before I bought her about 14 years ago & (to the disgust of my wife) she came with me when I emigrated to Portugal 5 years ago.


wow thats very cool .. love the classic look ...shes is in amazing condition having been through so much


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I can attest that she is beautiful and very comfortable.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

betelnutz said:


> wow thats very cool .. love the classic look ...shes is in amazing condition having been through so much


She also took us all over southern Africa every year I had her over there....... even regularly took on the dirt roads of Botswana & beyond & the only breakdown she ever had was a snapped alternator bolt that I was able to fix in less than 5 minutes. 

Oh & just one flat tyre.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> She also took us all over southern Africa every year I had her over there....... even regularly took on the dirt roads of Botswana & beyond & the only breakdown she ever had was a snapped alternator bolt that I was able to fix in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Oh & just one flat tyre.


JEEP ... reliable =)


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

If you don't get sorted with that FB model from TM, you might like to know that there is a guy in Coimbra who has a business bringing cars from Germany. If you need more details let me know.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

JohnBoy said:


> If you don't get sorted with that FB model from TM, you might like to know that there is a guy in Coimbra who has a business bringing cars from Germany. If you need more details let me know.


Yes I would like more information. We are still searching for cars locally but would like to see what he has to say about bringing them in from Germany and what kind of expenses there are. Please PM me the information. Thnks =)


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

betelnutz said:


> Yes I would like more information. We are still searching for cars locally but would like to see what he has to say about bringing them in from Germany and what kind of expenses there are. Please PM me the information. Thnks =)


Will do. I do not have any contact details for him to hand but will call into his shop next time I'm in town, get you the relevant info and PM it.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

JohnBoy said:


> Will do. I do not have any contact details for him to hand but will call into his shop next time I'm in town, get you the relevant info and PM it.


Sounds good thanks =)


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Betelnutz. I finally managed to get into town today and have spoken with Nuno. He says that he is able to purchase any vehicle on your behalf in Germany and transport it to Portugal. His service includes, purchase, transport, inspection, matriculation and all the paperwork necessary. The end result will be a perfectly street legal car of your choice ready for you to drive away. He did say that the best deals at the moment are to buy a vehicle that is 6 to 12 months old but he can discuss that with you when you contact him.

I have sent you a PM with his contact details.

Best of luck.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I can attest that she is beautiful and wonderfully comfortable.


Is that the wife or the car?


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

JohnBoy said:


> Hi Betelnutz. I finally managed to get into town today and have spoken with Nuno. He says that he is able to purchase any vehicle on your behalf in Germany and transport it to Portugal. His service includes, purchase, transport, inspection, matriculation and all the paperwork necessary. The end result will be a perfectly street legal car of your choice ready for you to drive away. He did say that the best deals at the moment are to buy a vehicle that is 6 to 12 months old but he can discuss that with you when you contact him.
> 
> I have sent you a PM with his contact details.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thank you for taking the time to do that =)


----------



## Livingalgarve (Aug 9, 2016)

JohnBoy said:


> Hi Betelnutz. I finally managed to get into town today and have spoken with Nuno. He says that he is able to purchase any vehicle on your behalf in Germany and transport it to Portugal. His service includes, purchase, transport, inspection, matriculation and all the paperwork necessary. The end result will be a perfectly street legal car of your choice ready for you to drive away. He did say that the best deals at the moment are to buy a vehicle that is 6 to 12 months old but he can discuss that with you when you contact him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would you mind sending me his details too please? We are also interested in exploring the purchase of a German import. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

No problem Living Algarve. I'll send you a PM later. Bit tied up at the moment.


----------



## Livingalgarve (Aug 9, 2016)

No problem. Whenever you have the time. Thanks a lot.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

PM with you now LA.


----------



## Livingalgarve (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks a lot.


----------

